# I know my preferred high, what strain?



## 2small (Feb 23, 2010)

As I am getting older I am appreciating better bud and the different highs.  I had recently smoked what I was told to be "blueberry kush".  It reminded me of a high I had from what was said to be ""willie nelson".  I enjoy this high, very mellow.  I want to describe it so if anyone knows what I'm talking about, you can give me a suggestion as what strain produces this feeling.

Its a mellow high that has little anxiety, makes you feel like you in your own castle, colors look brighter, not much face or eye effect, minimal heart racing and just makes you really relaxed and calm.

This is the high I am interested in at the moment.  You can maybe say all weed does this but then again all weed has different qualities in the high.  And some can be described as just the opposite as I had just described.  So anyhow, give me some suggestions as what strains may produce this mellow high.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 23, 2010)

I think reeferman carries the willie nelson...if thats the buzz your searching for.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 24, 2010)

sounds like we enjoy the same type of high. i can't do the super head high sativas, i jeither get too energetic and cant concentrate on anything, or i get super nervous and paranoid, think way too much and in turn get somewhat depressed. 
occasionally i'll get a nice sativa, like i remember getting some Jack Frost one time. smoke a bowl of that when you wake up you'll be juiced about the accomplishments that are waiting for you thoughout your day. 

what your looking for sounds like a nice indica. i almost only smoke indicas (for the most part) because when i smoke i want to be feeling like i cant stand up..lol.
i want to sit and listen to an album all the way though. when i smoke some stong sativa i listen to the first 30 seconds of every song i have haha

anyways, you definitely want to buy INDICA seeds or clones and not sativa.

good luck finding that perfect high!

chuck


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 24, 2010)

You mention Blueberry Kush, there are many many different kinds of Kush
so hit up a seed sight and look into all the different types of Kush.

I like   Kush alot , i dont think you can go wrong with a Kush.

i just keep saying Kush.......

its cause im high on Kush.


----------



## HazeMe (Mar 1, 2010)

You could always go with some Blueberry from DJ Short... Very nice buzz.


----------



## kal el (Mar 1, 2010)

Willie Nelson is some good smoke. Yes, Reeferman carries it. Just don't buy the seeds through THC Farmer, they have been taking the money and not sending the seeds, lots of angry growers.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 1, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> You mention Blueberry Kush, there are many many different kinds of Kush
> so hit up a seed sight and look into all the different types of Kush.
> 
> I like   Kush alot , i dont think you can go wrong with a Kush.
> ...



Yea dman has the idea. I agree with his kush statement, so many good strains and the high is a knockout with a very mellow feeling. Blueberry kush and purple kush are def 2 of my favorites.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not crazy on the kush that we have been seeing around the Great Lakes.  Whoever is selling it must think it's something special...cause I hear it is going for 25 bucks a gram...LMAO at the folks spending that for mediocre buds.

I'm not knocking Kush...I obviousely haven't tried them all, I just don't get what all the rave is about.  I've smoked much better, and I'm just not crazy about smoking pine tar...lol.  I guess to me it's sort of like the "purple" fad thats going on these days...I'm looking for good...no...great weed, if it happens to be purple then fine....but I'm not going to spend my money on only purple strains searching for one that passes the test...and once again, these are only my oppinions.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 1, 2010)

im in the great lake region, and mine is excellent.

HAHA just jabbing you, to each his own.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

well maybe yours will change my mind...lol...fire it up!

I'm always only tossing my oppinion!


----------



## 2small (Dec 30, 2017)

After some more years of smoking and learning whats what I now realize I was searching for Indica strains.  Thanks for the replies guys if you're still here.


----------



## zem (Dec 30, 2017)

2small said:


> After some more years of smoking and learning whats what I now realize I was searching for Indica strains.  Thanks for the replies guys if you're still here.



It is cool to see members coming back and sharing their experiences. So what are the indica strains that you preferred so far?


----------



## 2small (Dec 30, 2017)

Well, anything indica just about.  I live in a non-legal state and I usually get one variety once and done so its challenging to save from each batch and be able to compare and to contrast.  Recent varieties I have been able to try that I enjoyed were Gorilla Glue and Blue Dream.  But, I love most any indica and can smoke as much as I want.  I do like sativas and hybrids but in moderation.  The more indica the more I can tolerate it.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jan 28, 2018)

I have grow 3-5 strains every year for 12 yrs...this year will be green crack, white widow and blueberry/kush...8 each and fill in the spare holes with "extras"(nebula,trainwreck)....I kin grow 34 outdoors...128 indoors...I just grow outdoor...and usually only 27-30 plants...more experience=better quality and yields=less plants to handle...its all about my needs...not the money...all indica doms....hth



mojo


----------

